

Ron Conway And Chamath Palihapitiya Debate SF Housing And Google - shravan
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/09/eruption-over-sf-housing-and-google-breaks-out-at-next-big-thing-conference/

======
arkj
You can't call this a debate. Ron is seriously upset with CPs comments. VCs
and Angels don't want to hear the inequality debate. They feel it's mostly
dogmatic and exaggerated outcries of left-wing economists. But I think CP has
a point here.

------
nothxbro
which is kind of ironic, seeing as conway is major airbnb investor and airbnb
is arguably one of the largest contributors to the housing shortage in the bay
area.

people ellis act buildings and then airbnb them as a way around the law

